# Poisonous Mulberry look-alikes?



## hisenthlay

Are there any common trees that produce berries that look like mulberries, but are poisonous? My neighbor has a tree that I _think_ is a mulberry tree, but I don't want to start plucking berries and munching them if it might land me in the hospital. How can I tell for sure if it's a mulberry tree, or some other sort of tree? The neighbor has no idea what it is, by the way, and would be perfectly happy to have me picking some and keeping those messy black berries from staining his sidewalk.

Thanks!


----------



## Lynne

http://www.naturehills.com/new/product/productdetails.aspx?proname=Red+Mulberry

Not the best picture but it may help.


----------



## skruzich

hisenthlay said:


> Are there any common trees that produce berries that look like mulberries, but are poisonous? My neighbor has a tree that I _think_ is a mulberry tree, but I don't want to start plucking berries and munching them if it might land me in the hospital. How can I tell for sure if it's a mulberry tree, or some other sort of tree? The neighbor has no idea what it is, by the way, and would be perfectly happy to have me picking some and keeping those messy black berries from staining his sidewalk.
> 
> Thanks!


Heres how i usually identify a good berry from a bad one. 
The berry first will have a crown or a area like on a blueberry where the blossum was. 
Secondlly crush a couple in between your fingers and taste it. IF bitter, its bad, if sour, go to next step.
eat three or four berries and see if it upsets the stomach. If not, you have a good berry. IF it upsets the stomach its most likely toxic.


----------



## uncle Will in In.

Most wild mulberries are black when ripe. They are red when they are not yet ripe. Birds love them, and will leave beautiful splashes of purple all over you car to prove it. I don't know of any tree that has posionous fruit that looks like a mulberry. They resemble small blackberries. Have a mild flavor all their own. I'd eat a few, and if I wasn't dead, I'd eat a whole batch of them the next day. Best wishes.


----------

